# OTA Gingerbread not available please look!!



## aholeinthewor1d (Jul 26, 2011)

so for the past couple months i have been on the leaked gingerbread and i installed it with p3 droids two part pre-rooted method..i was then running cm7...well i finally decided to take the OTA gingerbread so i used to 2.3.340 full SBF to go back to froyo and try to pull the update...it keeps saying no update available....i have tried going on wifi..rebooting the phone..and even sbf two more times..still no update available....now i know i can use the 602 full SBF but i wanted to take the OTA and i have no clue why its not showing up for me i have never heard of this happeneing to anyone..please help if you have any ideas or point me in the right direction...thanks


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Did you factory reset after the sbf?


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes i tried that plenty of times..after the sbfs and then some random times after I was back on froyo


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Why are you opposed to the .602 sbf? Just curious.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I took it last night, get on 602 and then check.

And yes, it's rootable.


----------



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

Perhaps it's been pulled to make way for the new.605 update.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

If you really want the ota, then use the .596 sbf, then try to pull it, maybe? Also, judging from what you said you were running on this phone previously, you have successfully used your .sbf file previously, right? If this is a different file, did you verify the md5sum?


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I used the .602 sbf and got the OTA fine.


----------



## jerkwad (Sep 23, 2011)

I JUST had this same issue last night. I was running LiquidGB 2.6 with the 13p radio. No matter what I did it wouldn't give me the update. I tried all the standard ideas (some already listed above).

Here's what I did to make it work:

1. Downgrade the radio to 07
2. SBF back to Stock Froyo
3. Reset the phone following the post-sbf instructions all over the interwebz
4. *228 option 1
5. Connect to WiFi
6. Check for updates

I THINK that it looks at your radio version as part of the determination if you need the update or not. I would bet that you are running on a current radio version that was installed with the p3 beta.

Hope that helps!

For what it's worth, I'm already flashing back to LiquidGB 2.6. It's simply the best thing out there (up there with cm7gb) from my MANY experiences with all the ROMS out there.

Good Luck!


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe I am wring but you shouldn't get the update if you are rooted.

You guys are doing a ton of work to get an update that fixed something by what I have read, didn't effect rooted users.


----------



## jerkwad (Sep 23, 2011)

^^^ sort of correct (from my experiences) or I am misunderstanding your message

1. There are a lot of reports of rooted users getting updates (but you lose root, obviously). I did not root until AFTER the update was applied though.
2. You can still root the device AFTER the latest Verizon update using the Droid3 root method (i did this without any issues)


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jul 26, 2011)

i think everyone is getting confused with my current set up and which OTA i am talking about....i am not trying to get the 605 update which is the keyboard fix...im talking about the OTA 602 gingerbread update  coming from froyo...back when gingerbread was first leaked i updated with p3 droids pre-rooted two part update..since then i have been on cm7 and havent had much time to mess with my phone..i finally decided i wanted to SBF back to FROYO and then take the OTA to the official gingerbread...i must have SBFed 6 times at least in the past 2 days back to froyo and the SBF works fine but when i try to pull an update it says my device is up to date..(which it obv is not since im on froyo)..and whoever said something about the radio still being on 13p..i checked when on froyo and it was back to 7p or whatver


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Why do you want the ota so bad? Just use the 602 sbf and then root.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?399-UPDATED-GUIDE-LINKS-DX-SBF-s


----------



## aholeinthewor1d (Jul 26, 2011)

i know i can sbf with the 602 sbf and get to gingerbread i just do not understand why i cant get the OTA..makes no sense


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

maybe since 602 is the current version, verizon assumes no one is on froyo anymore and doesn't support it or updates for it. who knows.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it's because there is already another update available that the .602 has been taken down. Honestly I would just use the 602 sbf (which is basically the ota) and use that then take the 605 update then re-root if you wanted to.


----------

